# Kleines Programm schreiben



## Mariooo (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich soll ein kleines Programm entwerfen mit einem RS Flip-Flop wenn taste x gedrückt wird soll ausgang z seinen zustand ändern, wenn x wieder gedrückt wird soll z wieder seinen zustand ändern also immer von o nach 1 nach 0 nach 1....

gibt es ein freewareprogramm wo ich solche pläne zeichnen kann?

schonmal lieben dank im vorraus,

Mariooo


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2008)

Mariooo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich soll ein kleines Programm entwerfen mit einem RS Flip-Flop wenn taste x gedrückt wird soll ausgang z seinen zustand ändern, wenn x wieder gedrückt wird soll z wieder seinen zustand ändern also immer von o nach 1 nach 0 nach 1....



wie das funktioniert weißt du? das ehrt dich! 



Mariooo schrieb:


> gibt es ein freewareprogramm wo ich solche pläne zeichnen kann?



freeware oder demo gibt es manigfaltig! die frage ist, wie du es darstellen möchtest, ein RS-FlipFlop und auch nen Binäruntersetzer kann man in AWL übersichtlich darstellen ... soll heißen, nach welchen grafischen elementen ist dir der sinn?


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2008)

Hiermit z.Bsp. kannst du das mal probieren:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24372174


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2008)

Falls es dir nur ums Pläne zeichnen geht und du eine Freeware suchst dann guck dir mal dia an
http://dia-installer.de/shapes_de.html
http://live.gnome.org/Dia


----------



## Mariooo (6 Februar 2008)

Ok, danke das Programm hab ich auf die Kette bekommen, hab vor Set und Reset jeweils ein AND, an denen x mit pos. Flankenerkennung drangeht der andere Eingang ist jeweils das z, einmal negiert und einmal normal.

Ja was ich suche weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht, bin absolute sps Jungfrau und  stelle mir ein Programm vor wo ich die einzelnen Bausteine , z.B AND/OR/RS schön mit Linien verbinden kann, im moment bin ich bei CoDeSys, finde die Netzwerkstrucktur am Anfang wenig übersichtlich, ich muss ständig mit zwischenvariablen ins nächste Netzwerk hüpfen und kann keine Bausteine mehr zwischen zwei bereits verbundene einfügen...


----------



## crash (6 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hiermit z.Bsp. kannst du das mal probieren:
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24372174



Das ist leider nur das SP2

Step7 Lite bekommst du hier
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/22764522?func=ll&objId=22764522&objAction=csView&nodeid0=10805396&caller=view〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2008)

Mariooo schrieb:


> ...
> Ja was ich suche weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht, bin absolute sps Jungfrau und  stelle mir ein Programm vor wo ich die einzelnen Bausteine , z.B AND/OR/RS schön mit Linien verbinden kann,...


Dann können wir dir auch nicht helfen, wenn du das schon selber nicht weisst.
Falls du dann doch Programmieren willst, kannst du ja auch noch
Trysim probieren. Die haben eine Demo die bis Ende März läuft


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2008)

crash schrieb:


> Das ist leider nur das SP2
> 
> Step7 Lite bekommst du hier
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/22764522?func=ll&objId=22764522&objAction=csView&nodeid0=10805396&caller=view〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content



Jo stimmt, danke!
Warum find ich bei Siemens nix auf Anhieb, ist das Absicht von denen?


----------



## crash (6 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, danke!
> Warum find ich bei Siemens nix auf Anhieb, ist das Absicht von denen?



verstehe ich auch nicht...
den Hinweis daß das nur das SP2 ist hatte Siemens doch klein genug drunter geschrieben


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2008)

Mariooo schrieb:


> Ok, danke das Programm hab ich auf die Kette bekommen, hab vor Set und Reset jeweils ein AND, an denen x mit pos. Flankenerkennung drangeht der andere Eingang ist jeweils das z, einmal negiert und einmal normal.


 

das geht so deutlich einfacher:

U eingang
FP flankenmerker
X ausgang
= ausgang



was für ein programm suchst du?
du willst also damit keine sps programmieren bzw das programmieren üben oder simulieren - du willst nur deine funktionspläne grafisch darstellen/dukumentieren?

wieso nimmst du dann nicht gleich das programmiertool?


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> das geht so deutlich einfacher:
> 
> U eingang
> FP flankenmerker
> ...


WEnn er S7 benutzt, dann ja, aber



Markus schrieb:


> was für ein programm suchst du?
> ...





Mariooo schrieb:


> ...
> Ja was ich suche weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht, bin absolute sps Jungfrau...


----------



## Mariooo (7 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> das geht so deutlich einfacher:
> 
> was für ein programm suchst du?
> du willst also damit keine sps programmieren bzw das programmieren üben oder simulieren - du willst nur deine funktionspläne grafisch darstellen/dukumentieren?
> ...



Doch, wenn das Programm dann auch noch Simulieren kann wär es natürlich TOP, ich habe grade begonnen mich auf meine SPS Prüfung vorzubereiten, allerdings nicht in S7 sondern nach Norm [SIZE=-1]61131-3[/SIZE]. bisher zeichne ich auf papier, edler wär es aber auf dem pc, da kann man leichter was "ausradieren", wenn man es dann noch testen kann wär natürlich Perfekt,  mein Prof hat uns CoDeSys empfohlen, aber diese Netzwerkprogrammierung gefällt mir nicht so gut.

Ich seh grad, mein Programm soll nicht nur mit einem Taster Ein-.Ausschaltbar sein, sondern es soll auch noch als Binäruntersetzer realisiert werden, wie könnte so etwas als FUB aussehen?


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2008)

was so bißchen *forum-suche* ausrichten kann ... guckst du *hier* ... warum tu ich das nur?


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2008)

Mariooo schrieb:


> Mein Prof hat uns CoDeSys empfohlen, aber diese Netzwerkprogrammierung gefällt mir nicht so gut.



Lob an deine Prof, was heißt die Netzwerkprogrammierung gefällt dir nicht so gut?
Codesys entspricht in dem Punkt voll dem gängigen Industriestandard, und ja mit Codesys könntest du den Zeug auch simulieren.

Zum Binäruntersetzer, ich habe dieses Wort jetzt einfach bei Google eingegeben,
und gleich der erste Treffer entspricht ziemlich genau den was du suchst.

http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/binaeruntersetzer/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mariooo (7 Februar 2008)

Im Praxissemester hatte ich damals nen grafischen Editor, bei dem man wie in Matlab-Simulink verschiedene Bausteine munter untereinander vernetzen konnte, also ein großes FUP bauen konnte, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie das Programm heißt. Bei google und auch im Forum habe ich gesucht, aber die Sachen sagen mir so wenig, ich suche eher eine graphische Verschaltung von FB's, wie bei dem Google link unten, aber die Anschlüsse und FB's sind teilweise anders, z.B. P kenne ich nicht! Siemens?


----------



## Mariooo (7 Februar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Lob an deine Prof, was heißt die Netzwerkprogrammierung gefällt dir nicht so gut?


wenn ich in die nächste zeile muss, muss ich ne Variable nehmen z.B: ZW1 und unten dann mit ZW1 weiterschreiben, ich würde lieber eine Linie (Verknüpfung) runterlegen.


----------



## Markus (7 Februar 2008)

nagut es gäbe da noch das zusatzpacket CFC für step7, da lassen sich auch bausteine als fup verbinden...

das ganze etwas kleiner wäre noch die programmiersoftware für die logo (logosoft COMFORT!)


aber was soll das ganze eigentlich?
du willst einen großen fup malen? ja - schön für dich und was bringt es dir?

angenommen du findest jetzt irgend so ein tool...
da dir hier keine sau eines empfehlen kann gehe ich davon aus dass es das nicht gibt bzw. das es ganz weit weg von allen standarts ist mit denen du irgendwann konfrontiert werden wirst.

ich persönlich kann diesen ganzen grafischen sprachen sowieso nix abgewinnen, braucht alles zuviel platz... und wenn du jetzt noch alles quasi in ein "netzwerk" malen willst da stellen sich mit die nackenhaare und das kleine scrollrad an meiner maus zeigt mir protestierend den vogel...

dein prof, deine kollegen und dein späterer ag arbeiten mit gängigen systemen. wieso musst du ne extra wurst haben? wenn du mit dem kram arbeiten willst dann musst du dich mit den gegeben tools auseinadersetzen.
und nach einer weile wirst du hoffentlich merken dass die philosopie darin garnicht so kompliziert und verkorst ist wie es vielleicht anfangs scheint...

spätestens wenn deine programme etwas komplexer werden als dieses tasterding da wirst du den entwicklern dankbar sein dass es mehrere netzwerke und bausteine gibt.


ich weiß dass du dir am anfang mit fup sicher leichter tust, aber den kann ich mir leider nicht verkneifen:

in awl kannst du übrigens theoretisch alles in ein nw klimpern...
und wie kompakt dein code damit wird siehst du am ehesten wenn du den 4-zeiler mit deiner sr-lösung vergleichst...


----------



## Mariooo (7 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> dein prof, deine kollegen und dein späterer ag arbeiten mit gängigen systemen. wieso musst du ne extra wurst haben?



In der Klausur will der das aber schön graphisch hingemalt haben, ich habe derzeit nicht vor mich im Bereich der Automatisierung niederzulassen. Meine Motivation ist primär die Klausur zu bestehen, in der vorbereitung erworbenes Wissen wird natürlich gerne gespeichert. Wenn es so eine graphische Oberfläche nicht gibt, schade, ich komme mit CoDeSys schon klar. Aber ich kann derzeit keinen Binäruntersetzer realisieren, liegt aber nicht an CoDeSys sondern an meinem wenig ausgeprägten Wissen. Hier liegt mein Hauptproblem. Versuche mal mein Ein- Austaster Programm mit TOF's, bzw TON's zu bestücken.
Ach ja, die Lösung darf nicht für Siemens sein, bei dem Wort bekommt mein Prof nen Koller, alles schön nach Norm.  

Melde mich obs klappt.

Sorry, wen ich hier wen Nerve, hatte bisher nicht viel mit Automatisierung zu tun, deshalb hab ich die Klausur auch bis ans Ende des Studiums geschoben...


----------



## volker (7 Februar 2008)

Mariooo schrieb:


> In Sorry, wen ich hier wen Nerve, hatte bisher nicht viel mit Automatisierung zu tun, deshalb hab ich die Klausur auch bis ans Ende des Studiums geschoben...


 
Wo soll das noch enden? was lernt man eigentlich in den ganzen jahren?
selbst wenn man nicht 'viel' mit automatisierung zu tun hat ist diese microaufgabe zu lösen. das könnte selbst meine mama wenn ichs ihr einmal erkläre.
*Armes Deutschland....*


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2008)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich die Norm im Detail viel zu wenig kenne,
ob Codesys zur IEC wirklich 100% konform ist, kann ich von daher nicht wirklich beurteilen.

Fakt ist, das jede IEC-Konforme Programmiersoftware ist, die ich kenne, und das sind mindestens 4,
jede hier und da und im Detail geringe bis gravierende Unterschiede aufweist.

Zu Codesys allgemein noch:
Es gibt bei Codesys die CFC Programmierung, kostenlos mit, damit kannst du dann soviele Bausteine/Verknüpfungen auf eine Seite pressen wie du willst.

@Volker: 100% ACK

Mfg
Manuel


----------

